# Eletric Rc Car



## Talon911 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey everyone, i'm new to this site and i need some opinons on the new rc car i'm gonna it. The link for the site is here if u want more info. http://www.100candles.com/Items/Item_5185.htm

It is a Mercedes SL500 Radio Control Car

This is a 1:12 scale, radio control version of the hot Mercedes SL500 convertible. 

There is a special button on the remote control that raises and lowers the hard top roof in a manner resembling the roof movement on the real car. Kids of all ages will be amazed! 

This product is an officially licensed SL500 from Daimler Chrysler and comes ready to run with batteries, charger and control all included. It is German engineered and comes in Black or silver. 

This SL500 convertible car goes forward, in reverse and turns and is turbo fast. This car is so fast that you can skid it out when accelerating then hitting the turn and back controls. There has never been a toy like this in the US and we bring it to you here, exclusively! 

Did we mention this item is READY TO RUN, yes, we mean, you get it all, the Car, the Rechargeable Battery, the Battery Charger, the Radio Control and yes even the 9 Volt Battery for the Remote.


Seems pretty good as my first rc car. Does anyone happen to own this car or have reviews on it? Plz replay a.s.a.p as i am getting this car this week. Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What is the cost of this car? We most likely will be able to suggest something that is much better for not much more money.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

If you want a neat toy to putz around the house or up and down the driveway with it then it's OK. But keep in mind it is a TOY, not a hobby class R/C. 

Have you checked into Tamiya's line of QD or XB RTR vehicles? They will be much more durable and have parts support for repairing those unfortunate mishaps!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Hobby quality or toy quality*

The car you are considering is good if you are looking just to putt around in your driveway or in your living room. It is more of a toy or collectable than a high quality RC Car that you will be able to repair if damaged or wears out.

There are MANY different options available on the market that can give you scale looks as well as high performance. It all depends on what you are looking to do. 

Do you want to get involved in the RC Car Hobby where you can race or run for fun at High speeds and work on the cars to improve performance? 
Or are you just looking for a scale looking vehicle that you can scoot around with. 


Hobby level RC Cars have full proportional steering and throttle. Most have full adjustable suspensions and drive trains allowing you to tune your vehicle to the conditions it will run in. They are available for all terrains and racing styles. On Road, Off Road, Rock Crawling, Drag Racing, Truck and Tractor pulls. Any of these can also be used to run for fun at your home, in a park, school ect. Out of the box speeds are well over 20 mph even with the most entry level packages.

The one you are looking at has very realistic looks but very basic...electronics and drivetrain. Chances are if something goes bad.. you will have a shelf queen that you can not fix. It really is a toy level car or a collectable distributed by the manufacturer. MOST would by it and put it on a shelf to hopefully retain value, not even opening the container. It will not run on rough surfaces very well. Not in grass at all or on rough pavement very well. Speeds will be nominal at best. 

Sounds like you have already ordered and payed for this car. 
If you are interested in hobby quality vehicles there are a Lot to choose from.
If you do some research on this site and with a google or Yahoo search you will find tons of information on Hobby quality RC Cars.
Check out HPI Racing
Associated Electronics
Losi
Traxxas
Tamiya
Yokomo
Schumacher
These are some of the top Hobby level manufactures in the world.
And there is MORE!!!

Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Good post Dan.


That car Mercedes that Talon is considering is a nice looking car. However it seems that it's probably best suited for putting on a shelf, rather then being driven...

Personaly, I'm not a collector of anything (except junk, but that's just a bad habit I have)... I would never consider buying a car like that.

What I consider to be one of the best values in entry level RC right now is the Associated RC18T... $159 and your rolling with a car that can be rebuilt with readily available parts. It's only drawback that I can see is that it's 18th scale rather then 10th... But then the car Talon was/is considering is 1/12th which is only slightly larger, and well I'm sure it's not even close to as driveable and useable as the RC18T is... With the RC18T all a person would really need is a differnt charger and a second battery pack, and they could have hours and hours of fun, indoor and out.


----------



## Talon911 (Mar 2, 2005)

well the car is only 40 canadian on clearance and i was gonna do exterior mods like underglow and new rims. The car isn't as exactly as shown but it has generally the same stuff. It runs pretty quick with two oversized and wet in 180 size motors. Itz not gonna be meant for racing, just for cruzin. 40 BUCKS!! That barely covers the battery pack here in Canada. The car has the same convertible future but it has a 3 channel radio and a extra honda civic body. Reg price is 139.99

i'm not a noobie to rc cars. This is my first actual one that hasn't broken yet. I had a s200 from Yokomo which lasted for about 4 years.

EDIT: Does anyone know if i cram a 9v battery in there for the leds?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Probably not much room anywhere for additional mods.. especially something like a 9V battery. You will have to wait to see once you get it and take the body off.


----------



## Talon911 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Good News!*

I got the audi tt sport instead cause they were out of stock on the mercedes. Man, the detail is so sweet but the motors are sweet too. The car blasts at about 15mph with the turbo fuction and 23 mph with turbo. There is enough room without removing the seats for 3 9v batteries. MAN!!! i got a sweet deal for 30bux. Comes with a 9.6V battery and charger from Tamiya.


----------

